# Practicing as a doctor in UAE



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Good Day,

I wanted to know what has been the experience of practicing as a junior doctor in UAE.

I have three years work experience and was thinking about moving to UAE, at the moment I am considering Abu Dhabi.

Does any know what's the starting salary and remuneration package like in UAE? 

Thank you very much


----------

